# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  مذكرة طعن بالنقض

## د.شيماء عطاالله

محكمة النقض
-----

الدائرة الجنائية
----

مذكرة
بأسباب الطعن بالنقض
--

المقدمة من

ممدوح محمد عبد القادر عرابي

على

الحكم الصادر من محكمة البحر الاحمر الابتدائية

دائرة الجنح المستأنفة ( الدائرة الأولي )

في يوم الاربعاء 25/7/2012 بالحكم على الطاعن

في القضية رقم 2887 لسنة 2008 جنح مستأنف البحر الاحمر

والمقيدة برقم 1525 لسنة 2006 جنح سفاجا

بقبول المعارضة الاستئنافية شكلا وفي الموضوع

برفضه وتأييد الحكم المعارض فيه

والزمت المتهم المصاريف

====================

الوقائع
---

اتهمت النيابة العامة ممدوح محمد عبد القادر عرابي الطاعن وآخرين بأنهم في يوم 3 /2/2006 بدائرة قسم سفاجا .

( أولا ) : المتهمين من الأول إلي الرابع ( ليس من بينهم الطاعن )
--------------------------------------
1- تسببوا خطأ في موت ابتسام صلاح علوان سيد واخرين عددهم ألف وثلاثة وثلاثون شخصا مبينة أسماؤهم بالتحقيقات وكان ذلك ناشئا عن الإهمال والرعونة وعدم مراعاة القوانين والأنظمة ، و إخلال المتهمين من الأول إلى الرابع إخلالا جسيما بما تفرضه عليهم أصول مهنهم. بأن لم يتخذ المتهم الأول ( ربان السفينة ) الإجراءات الواجبة والمناسبة لمكافحة الحريق الذي شب علي السفينة والذي ساعدت علي زيادته وعدم السيطرة عليه المواد البترولية سريعة الاشتعال - زيوت وبويات - والتي قام المتهم الثاني - كبير الضباط - بشحنها وتخزينها علي متن السفينة بموافقة المتهم الأول علي ذلك بالمخالفة لقواعد السلامة الخاصة بالسفن ، كما لم يتخذ المتهم الأول قرارا واجبا بالعودة إلى ميناء القيام منه وقت نشوب ذلك الحريق ، ولم يخطر به المسئولين بجهة عمله ومينائي القيام والوصول أو يصدر استغاثة أو طلب معونة من السفن القريبة أو غيرها لسرعة التدخل والإنقاذ في الوقت الملائم ، كما سمحا باستخدام كميات كبيرة من المياه للإطفاء دون الوسائل الأخرى ، وأمر بفتح باب المرشد الأيمن بناء علي طلب المتهم الرابع ( مهندس أول السفينة) والذي أخفي عنه الوضع الحقيقي للحريق ومدى إمكانية السيطرة عليه مما ساعد علي دخول كميات من مياه البحر إلى السفينة وتراكمها بمكان الحريق وتعذر تصريفها نتيجة قيام المتهم الثاني بتخزين السيارات والأمتعة والبضائع علي نحو مخالف للأصول الفنية وعدم تثبيتها في مكانها بالطرق الصحيحة الآمنة مما أدى إلى اختلال توازن السفينة وميلها علي الجانب الأيمن بدرجات تزايدت طوال أربع ساعات لم يتخذ خلالها - المتهم الأول - مع المتهم الثالث ( كبير مهندسي السفينة) - والذي لم يقم بدوره في مكافحة الحريق والسيطرة عليه - الإجراءات الضرورية والواجبة للمحافظة على اتزانها - ولم يقم بإجراءات تجميع الركاب و إرشادهم إلى مكان وكيفية استخدام وسائل ومعدات النجاة ، وإصدار الأمر بترك السفينة في الوقت المناسب الذي يسمح بالحفاظ علي سلامة الركاب ، مما أدى - كل ما تقدم - إلى انقلاب السفينة وموت المجني عليهم غرقا علي النحو المبين بالتقارير الفنية والطبية الشرعية المرفقة بالتحقيقات .

2- تسببوا بإهمالهم في إتلاف السفينة والمنقولات المبينة وصفا بالأوراق والمملوكة لشركة باسفيك صن لايت مارين واخرين علي النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .

المتهم الأول أيضا
تسبب بغير عمد في حصول حادث لإحدى وسائل النقل العامة المائية (السفينة السلام 98) من شأنه تعريض راكبيها للخطر بأن أهمل في مكافحة الحريق الذي شب علي السفينة قيادته وخالف القواعد المنظمة لذلك علي النحو


المبين بالوصف الأول مما أدى إلى غرق السفينة وقد نشأ عنه موت بعض الركاب و إصابة البعض الآخر علي النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .


المتهمون من الخامس إلى العاشر ومن بينهم المتهم الثامن (الطاعن)

تسببوا خطأ في موت أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص من المجني عليهم المبينة أسماؤهم بالتحقيقات وكان ذلك ناشئا عن الإهمال وعدم مراعاة القوانين والأنظمة بأن تراخي المتهم الخامس ( رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة السلام للنقل البحري المشغلة للسفينة والمدير المسئول عن منظومة الإدارة الآمنة ومجموعة الطوارىْ بالشركة ) وقعد المتهمون من السادس إلى الثامن (نائبي رئيس مجلس الإدارة ومدير الأسطول بذات الشركة ) - بما لهم من سلطات وصلاحيات فعلية عن القيام بالإجراءات الواجبة لإنقاذ من حاول النجاة من ركاب السفينة بعد غرقها وذلك بعدم قيام كل منهم - فور علمه بالحادث - بإخطار الجهات المختصة بالبحث والإنقاذ وغيرها من الجهات الخارجية لطلب المساعدة ، وكذا الدفع بالسفينتين السريعتين (الينوار - فارس السلام) التابعتين لشركتهم حالة كونهما جاهزين للإيجار وقتذاك للمساهمة في الإنقاذ مما أدي إلى تأخر البدء في هذه العمليات عدة ساعات .

ولم يقم المتهم التاسع (مدير فرع الشركة بسفاجا ) بالاخطار الواجب للمختصين بالشركة رغم علمه بفقد الاتصال بالسفينة قبل الموعد المفترض لوصولها مما ساهم في التأخر في اتخاذ إجراءات البحث والإنقاذ .

وامتنع المتهم العاشر ( ربان السفينة سانت كاترين ) - التابعة للشركة - حال كونه ربان سفينة مبحرة عن بذل ما يستطيعه من جهد لا يترتب عليه خطر جدى لسفينته ولراكبيها لإنقاذ البعض من ركاب السفينة الغارقة الموجودين في البحر والمعرضين لخطر الهلاك وفقا لقواعد الاتفاقيات الدولية وذلك بعدم تقديم وسائل نجاة لهم رغم قربه من مكان تواجدهم واستطاعته ذلك . مما ساهم في بقاء المجني عليهم في المياه الباردة لفترة طويلة وضعف مقاومتهم وموتهم غرقا علي النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .

المتهمون جميعا :
تسببوا خطأ في إصابة إبراهيم عطية متولي إبراهيم وآخرين عددهم ثلاثمائة وستة وثمانون شخصا مبينة أسماؤهم بالتحقيقات وكان ذلك ناشئا عن الإهمال والرعونة وعدم مراعاة القوانين والأنظمة ونتيجة إخلال المتهمين من الأول إلى الرابع إخلالا جسيما بما تفرضه عليهم أصول مهنهم علي النحو المبين بالوصفين الأول والثالث مما أدى إلى غرق السفينة وسقوطهم منها وبقائهم في مياه البحر الباردة يصارعون الأمواج للنجاة حتى تم إنقاذهم فحدثت إصابة كل منهم الموصوفة بالتقارير الطبية المرفقة علي النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .

المتهم العاشر أيضا :
وهو ربان سفينة لم يبذل ما يستطيعه من جهد لايترتب عليه خطر جدى لسفينته وللأشخاص الراكبين فيها لإنقاذ من تبقي من ركاب السفينة الغارقة السلام 98 الذين عثر عليهم في البحر يشرفون علي الغرق وذلك علي النحـو المبين بالتحقيقات .

ثانيا : التقرير في الأوراق بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية قبل المتهمين / سيد احمد سيد احمد عمر ومسعود على السيد منصور وحمدى عبد القادر شملول ومحمد عبد المحسن محمد عفيفي لانقضائها بوفاتهم وفقاً للأمر المرفق .

ثالثا : تقديم المتهمين / ممدوح إسماعيل محمد علي ، عمرو ممدوح إسماعيل ، محمد عماد الدين أبو طالب ، ممدوح محمد عبد القادر عرابي ، نبيل السيد ابراهيم شلبي ، صلاح الدين السيد جمعه ، لمحكمة جنح سفاجا لمحاكمتهم بجلسة 5/6/2006 وإعلانهم بالجلسة .

رابعا : ضبط وإحضار المتهمين سالفي الذكر وحبس كل منهم احتياطيا على ذمة القضية .

خامساً : نسخ صورة من تقرير لجنة تقصي الحقائق وأقوال رئيس اللجنة الفنية بالتحقيقات تخصص لما نسب للمختصين بمركز البحث والإنقاذ للقوات المسلحة وترسل للنيابة العسكرية للاختصاص .

وطلبت عقابهم طبقا للمواد 169 و 238 و 378/6 من قانون العقوبات ، والمادة 22 من قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 167 لسنة 1960 بإصدار قانون التجارة البحري .

وبتاريخ 27/7/2008 قضت محكمة جنح أول درجة حضوريا :
1- ببراءة ممدوح إسماعيل محمد على ، وعمرو ممدوح إسماعيل محمد ومحمد عماد الدين أحمد أبو طالب ، وممدوح محمد عبد القادر عرابي ( الطاعن) ونبيل السيد إبراهيم شلبى مما أسند إليهم .

2- ببراءة المتهم صلاح الدين السيد جمعة عن التهمتين الأولى والثانية ، وبمعاقبته عن التهمة الثالثة بالحبس لمدة ستة أشهر وكفالة عشرة آلاف جنيه لإيقاف التنفيذ والزمته المصروفات الجنائية .

3- احالة الدعوى المدنية إلى الدائرة المدنية المختصة بمحكمة قنا الابتدائية بلا مصروفات .


طعنت النيابة العامة على الحكم بطريق الاستئناف بموجب تقرير أودع قلم الكتاب المختص في 28/7/2008 كما طعن عليه المتهم الأخيـر صلاح الدين محمود جمعة بالاستئناف بموجب تقرير أودع قلـم كتاب محكمـة أول درجة بتاريخ 2/8/2008 كذلك طعن المدعون بالحق المدني على ذات الحكم بطريق الاستئناف وتداول الاستئناف بالجلسات على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات .

إلى ان صدر حكم محكمة الجنح المستأنفة في 11/3/2009 غيابيا بالنسبة للمتهمين المستأنف ضدهم من الأول حتى الخامس ( الرابع الطاعن ممدوح عرابي ) وحضوريا بالنسبة للمتهم السادس صلاح الدين محمود جمعة .
أولا : بقبول استئناف النيابة العامة شكلا .

ثانيا : في الموضوع بالنسبة للمتهمين ممدوح إسماعيل محمد علي وممدوح محمد عبد القادر عرابي ( الطاعن ) ونبيل السيد إبراهيم شلبي ..... وبإجماع الآراء .... بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف والقضاء مجددا بحبس المتهم ممدوح إسماعيل محمد علي لمدة سبع سنوات مع الشغل والنفاذ ، وبحبس المتهمين ممدوح محمد عبد القادر عرابي (الطاعن)


ونبيل السيد إبراهيم شلبي لمدة ثلاث سنوات مع الشغل والنفاذ لكل منهما ..... وألزمتهم بالمصاريف ، وبالنسبة للمتهمين عمرو ممدوح إسماعيل محمد ومحمد عماد الدين أحمد أبو طالب ( المتهم السابع ) ، وصلاح الدين محمود جمعة ( المتهم السادس ) برفض استئناف النيابة العامة وتأييد الحكم المستأنف .

ثالثا : بقبول استئناف المتهم السادس صلاح الدين محمود جمعة شكلاً ، وفي الموضوع برفضه وتأييد الحكم المستأنف وألزمته المصاريف .

رابعا : بعدم جواز استئناف المدعين بالحق المدني لدعواهم المدنية .
وقد طعن الطاعن ممدوح محمد عبد القادر عرابي على هذا الحكم بطريق المعارضة فيما قضي به من إلغاء حكم محكمة أول درجة ببراءته والحكم عليه بالحبس ثلاثة سنوات مع الشغل والنفاذ .
وبتاريخ 25/7/2012 صدر حكم محكمة البحر الاحمر الابتدائية دائرة الجنح المستأنفة ( الدائرة الأولي ) بقبول المعارضة الاستئنافية شكلا وفي الموضوع برفضه وتأييد الحكم المعارض فيه والزمت المتهم المعارض المصاريف .

ولما كان هذا الحكم قد جاء مخالفا للواقع والقانون فقد طعن عليه الطاعن بطريق النقض وقيد طعنه برقم 89 في 16/9/2012 .

وقدمت أسباب الطعن بتاريخ 22 / 9 / 2012 موقعا عليها من الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الرءوف محمد مـــــــــهدى المحامى وهو من المحامين المقبولين للمرافعة أمام محكمة النقض وقيدت الأسباب برقم تتابع 272 لسنة 6 ق .


أسباب الطعن بالنقض
----

السبب الأول
--

بطلان الحكم المطعون فيه لخطأ في الاجراءات
---

شاب الحكم المطعون فيه بطلان في الاجراءات ، إذ أوجب القانون في المادة 417/2 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية عند صدور حكم محكمة الجنح المستأنفة بالغاء حكم أول درجة الصادر بالبراءة ان تذكر أنه صدر باجماع آراء قضاء المحكمة ، فقد نصت هذه المادة على أنه :
" لا يجوز تشديد العقوبة المحكوم بها ولا الغاء الحكم الصادر بالبراءة الا باجماع آراء قضاة المحكمة ".

ومن المقرر في قضاء النقض ان محكمة المعارضة تتقيد بما تتقيد به المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم الغيابي المطعون فيه ، فإذا كان الحكم محل الطعن حكم غيابي استئنافي قضي باجماع الآراء بالغاء حكم صادر بالبراءة ، فإن الحكم الصادر في المعارضة الاستئنافية يجب إذ رأى تأييد الحكم الغيابي المطعون فيه بالمعارضة ان يثبت الحكم الصادر بالتأييد توافر شرط اجماع آراء اجماع قضاة محكمة الجنح المستأنفة الذى قضي بتأييد الحكـــم الاستئنــــافي المعــــارض فيـــه .


وفي ذلك تقول محكمة النقض :
" لما كان يبين من الاوراق ان الحكم المطعون فيه قد صدر بتأييد الحكم الغيابي الاستئنافي المعارض فيه من الطاعن والقاضي بالغاء الحكم الصادر بالبراءة من محكمة أول درجة دون ان يذكر أنه صدر باجماع آراء القضاة الذين أصدروه خلافا لما تقضي به المادة 417 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية من أنه " إذا كان الاستئناف مرفوعا من النيابة العامة فلا يجوز تشديد العقوبة المحكوم بها ولا إلغاء الحكم الصادر بالبراءة الا باجماع قضاة المحكمة " ولما كان من شأن ذلك – كما جرى عليه قضاء محكمة النقض – ان يصبح الحكم المذكور باطلا فيما قضي به من تأييد الحكم الغيابي الاستئنافي القاضي بإلغاء البراءة ، وذلك لتخلف شرط صحة الحكم بهذا الالغاء وفقا للقانون ، ولا يكفي في ذلك ان يكون الحكم الغيابي الاستئنافي القاضي بالغاء حكم البراءة قد نص على صدوره باجماع آراء القضاة ، لأن المعارضة في الحكم الغيابي من شانها ان تعيد القضية لحالتها الأولي بالنسبة إلى المعارض ، بحيث إذا رأت المحكمة ان تقضي في المعارضة بتأييد الحكم الغيابي الصادر بالغاء


حكـــم البراءة ، فإنه يكون من المتعين عليها ان تذكر في حكمها أنه صدر باجماع آراء القضاة ، لأن الحكم في المعارضة وان صدر بتأييد الحكم الغيابي الاستئنافي إلا أنه في حقيقته قضاء فيها بالغاء الحكم الصادر بالبراءة من محكمة أول درجة ."
( نقض 10 من نوفمبر سنة 1985 مجموعة أحكام النقض س 36 ص 1002 رقم 182 )
( ونقض 10 من فبراير سنة 1969 س 20 ص 240 رقم 52 )

وقد صدر الحكم المطعون فيه دون أن يذكر أنه صدر باجماع آراء قضاة المحكمة مما يعيبه بالبطلان ويوجب نقضه .

********************

السبب الثانى
--
القصور في التسبيب ومخالفة القانون
-------

شاب الحكم المطعون فيه عيب القصور في التسبيب وعيب مخالفة القانون ، إذ تمسك الطاعن امام محكمة الموضوع بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضى المدة بتاريخ 11/3/2012 ، ذلك ان الواقعة محل الاتهام وان وقعت بتاريخ 3 من فبراير سنة 2006 بحسب قرار الاتهام مما كان الأصل ان تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية بمضي ثلاث سنوات على تاريخ وقوعها اعمالا لحكم المادة (15) فقرة أولي من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية التى نصت على انه :
" تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية في مواد الجنايات بمضي عشر سنين من يوم وقوع الجريمة ، وفي مواد الجنح بمضي ثلاث سنين ، وفي مواد المخالفات بمضي سنة ، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك ."

ونصت المادة (16) من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية على انه :
" لا يوقف سريان المدة التى تسقط بها الدعوى الجنائية لأي سبب كان "


ولكن نص القانون ايضا في المادة (17) من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية على انه :
" تنقطع المدة باجراءات التحقيق أو الاتهام أو المحاكمة ، وكذلك بالأمر الجنائي أو باجراءات الاستدلال اذا اتخذت في مواجهة المتهم أو اذا أخطر بها بوجه رسمى ، وتسرى المدة من جديد ابتداء من يوم الانقطاع ، واذا تعددت الاجراءات التى تقطع المدة ، فإن سريان المدة يبدأ من تاريخ آخر اجراء ".

ولما كان آخر اجراء قاطع للمدة هو الحكم الصادر من محكمة الجنح المستأنفة غيابيا بتاريخ 11/3/2009 وهو لم يعلن للطاعن حتى مرت ثلاث سنوات ( وهو ما لم ينازع فيه الحكم المطعون فيه ) ، مما يؤدى إلى انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة بتاريخ 10/3/2012 .

وقد رد الحكم الطعين على الدفع بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بالتقادم بعد ان استعرض نصوص القانون الخاصة بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة بقوله :

" واستنادا لما تقدم وهديا به وكان الثابت ان الحكم المعارض فيه استئنافيا قد صدر من المحكمة بهيئة سابقة بجلسة 11/3/2009م غيابيا قبل المتهم المعارض استئنافيا وأخرين عدا المتهم صلاح الدين محمود جمعـة

فقد صدر الحكم حضوريا في حقه وان المتهم الأخير قد طعن بالنقض على الحكم بالقسم العمومى بتاريخ 17/3/2009م وصدر الحكم في النقض بتاريخ 14/2/2010م وكان الثابت للمحكمة من مطالعة الأوراق ان المتهم الطاعن بالنقض صلاح الدين محمود جمعة والمتهم الراهن المعارض استئنافيا ممدوح محمد عبد القادر عرابي كانا مقدمين للمحاكمة الجنائية وأخرين عن ذات التهم وعن جرائم مرتبطة ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة بموجب نص المادتين 238 ، 244 من قانون العقوبات والمادة 22 من قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 167 لسنة 1960م في شأن الأمن والنظام والتأديب في السفن والمادة 304/1 من القانون 8 لسنة 1990م بإصدار قانون التجارة البحرية ومن ثم فإن المدة المسقطة للدعوى الجنائية تنقطع باجراءات الطعن بالنقض من قبل المتهم صلاح الدين محمود جمعة في الطعن رقم 21787 لسنة 3 ق وأن هذا الانقطاع عينى يمتد أثره إلى جميع المتهمين في القضية ومنهم المتهم المعارض استئنافيا على الرغم من كونه لم يكن طرفا في ذلك الاجراء وذلك إعمالا لمبدأ وحدة الجريمة في نظرية التقادم ولقاعدة الأثر

العينى للانقطاع ولا ينال من ذلك الحكم الصادر في حق المتهم صلاح الدين محمود جمعة من المحكمة الاستئنافية بهيئة سابقة بالبراءة عن جريمتى القتل والاصابة الخطأ وهو ذات الاتهام للمتهم المعارض استئنافيا إذ ان الطعن بالنقض الذى اتخذ من قبل المتهم صلاح الدين محمود جمعة يقطع مدة التقادم قبل المتهم المعارض استئنافيا الأمر الذى يضحي معه الدفع وقد اقيم على غير سند صحيح من الواقع والقانون جديرا بالرفض وهو ما تقضي به المحكمة وتورد ذلك بالاسباب دون حاجة للنص عليه بالمنطوق ".

هذا الذى أورده الحكم الطعين في رده على هذا الدفع قد جاء مخالفا للقانون يشوبه القصور في التسبيب .

الأثر العينى للاجراء القاطع للتقادم
---------------------------
استند الحكم الطعين فيما انتهى إليه من قطع تقادم الدعوى المتهم فيها الطاعن إلى الأثر العينى لاجراء الطعن بالنقض المقدم من صلاح جمعة في قضيته .

والواقع ان الاثر العينى للاجراء القاطع للتقادم نصت عليه المادة 18 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية على أنه :
" إذا تعدد المتهمون ، فإن انقطاع المدة بالنسبة لأحدهم يترتب عليه انقطاعها بالنسبة للباقين ولو لم تكن قد اتخذت ضدهم اجراءات قاطعة للمدة "

وواضح من هذا النص ان المشرع قصر الأثر العينى للاجراء القاطع لمدة التقادم على انقطاع المدة بالنسبة للمتهم الذى وجه اليه الاجراء القاطع للمدة ولباقي المتهمين والمساهمين معه في الجريمة محل الدعوى ، ولو لم يوجه لأى من هؤلاء المساهمين اجراء قاطع للمدة ولكن ليس في أية دعوى أخرى .

ولكن أحكام القضاء مدت هذا الأثر العينى باجتهاد قضائي إلى المتهمين في الجرائم الأخرى المرتبطة بالجريمة الأصلية ارتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة .، وتشددت أحكام النقض في تطبيق هذا الامتداد اعتباراً بأنه من جهة ليس في صالح المتهمين ، ومن جهة أخرى أنه بدون نص تشريعي ، فلم تسمح به إلا في أضيق الحدود . ومعني ان يكون الارتباط غير قابل للتجزئة ، ان تكون الرابطة المشتركة بين الجرائم لابد وان تكون قائمة علي عنصر يحول دون امكان تجزئتها .

لا أثر عينى للاجراء القاطع لمدة التقادم في الدعوى المتهم فيها صلاح جمعة التى ظهر فيها هذا الاجراء
وقع الاجراء القاطع للتقادم وهو الطعن بالنقض في الحكم الصادر بادانة صلاح جمعة في الدعوى المتهم فيها هذا الأخير بمفرده فليس معه متهمون آخرون حتى تنقطع الدعوى بالنسبة إليهم . أما الطاعن ومن معه من المتهمين في الدعوى الأخرى المتهمين فيها بالقتل والاصابة الخطأ فليس من بينهم أى متهم وقع بالنسبة له أى اجراء قاطـــــع للتقادم والمتهـــــم صلاح جمعــــــة

ليس من بين المتهمين معه في الدعوى المتهم فيها بالقتل والاصابة الخطأ ، ومن ثم ليس هناك أى محل لأن يسرى اجراء قاطع للتقادم في الدعوى المتهم فيها صلاح جمعة وحده وهو الطعن بالنقض في حكم بجريمة خاصة به وحده على متهمين آخرين في جريمة أخرى ليس من بينهم صلاح جمعة .

وواقع الأمر في الحكم محل الطعن ان النيابة العامة كانت قد اتهمت الطاعن مع آخرين من بينهم المتهـم صلاح الدين السيد جمعة بارتكاب جريمتين وخص أمر الإحالة كل جريمة منهـا ببند مستقـل ( أولا وثانيا ) .

ثم أضاف بندا ثالثا خص به المتهم صلاح الدين السيد جمعه وحده بارتكاب جريمة ثالثة هي التي أدين فيها .

فجاء في البند أولا من أمر الإحالة :
الجريمة الأولي : المتهمون جميعا :
(أولا ) : تسببوا خطأ في موت أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص من المجني عليهم المبينة أسماؤهم بالتحقيقات وكان ذلك ناشئا عن الإهمال وعدم مراعاة القوانين والأنظمة .

وهذه الجريمة مجرمة ومعاقب عليها بموجب المادة 238 من قانون العقوبات .

الجريمة الثانية : المتهمون جميعا :
(ثانيا ) : ثم انتقل أمر الإحالة إلى الجريمة الثانية وهى أنهم تسببوا خطأ في إصابة إبراهيم عطية وآخرين وخصص لها البند ثانيا من أمر الإحالة .

وهى الجريمة المعاقب عليها بموجب المادة 244 من قانون العقوبات .

الجريمة الثالثة :
والمتهم فيها المتهم صلاح الدين السيد جمعة بمفرده

وبعد ان انتهى أمر الإحالة من تحديد الجريمتين الموجهتين لكل المتهمين ، خص المتهم صلاح الدين السيد جمعة بمفرده بتهمة ثالثة خصص لها البند ثالثـا من أمر الإحالة فجاء فيه :

( ثالثا ) : المتهم السادس أيضا ( صلاح الدين السيد جمعة ) وهو ربان سفينة لم يبذل ما يستطيعه من جهد لا يترتب عليه خطر جدي للسفينة وللأشخاص الراكبين فيها لإنقاذ من تبقي من ركاب السفينة الغارقة السلام 98 الذين عثر عليهم في البحر يشرفون على الغرق وذلك على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .

وهذه الجريمة معاقب عليها بموجب المادة (22) من قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 167 لسنة 1960 بإصدار قانون التجارة البحرية .

وهذه المواد هي التي طلبت النيابة العامــة معاقبـــــــة المتهم بمقتضاها .

حكم محكمة الجنح في 27/7/2008 المؤيد بحكم محكمة الجنح المستأنفة في 11/3/2009 ببراءة المتهـم صلاح جمعـة من الجريمتين الواردتين في
أولا وثانيـا من أمر الإحالة وهما القتل والإصابـة الخطـأ
قضي حكم أول درجة في 27/7/2008 والحكم الاستئنافي الصادر في 11/3/3009 ببراءة المتهم صلاح الدين السيد جمعة من تهمتى القتل والإصابة الخطأ التي دين بها الطاعن ( ممدوح عرابي ) في الاتهامين أولا وثانيا ، وجاء في حيثيات الحكم (ص 40) ، ان " المتهم ( صلاح جمعه ) غير مسئول قانونا عن أي من التكليفات موضوع الاتهامين الأول والثاني ، فلهذه الأسباب يتعين القضاء ببراءته منهما ".

ثم عرضت المحكمة للاستئناف المرفوع من المتهم صلاح جمعة عن إدانته بالجريمة ثالثا بمفرده الواردة في أمر الإحالة وعرضت لما جاء في أمر الإحالة بشأن هذه الجريمة ولطلب النيابة العامة معاقبته بمقتضي نص المادة 22 من قرار رئيس الجمهورية الصادر بالقانون رقم 167 لسنة 1960 في شأن الأمن والنظام والتأديب في السفن والمادة 304/1 من القانون رقم 8 لسنة 1990 لإصدار قانون التجارة البحرية .

وانتهت مدونات الحكم الاستئنافي الصادر في 11/3/2009 إلي إدانــة المتهــــم صلاح الدين جمعــــة عـــن هـــذه التهمـــة الأخيـــرة وطبقت في حقـــــــه نص المادة 304 فقرة أ من قانون التجارة البحرية فجاء في مدونات الحكم (ص 42 ) :
" وحيث ان المادة 304 فقـرة أ من قانون التجارة البحريـة تنص على أنـه ، " على كل ربان ان يبادر إلى إنقاذ كل شخص يوجد في البحر معرضا لخطر الهلاك ولو كان من الاعداء وذلك بالقدر الذى لا يعرض سفينته أو الأشخاص الموجودين عليها لخطر جدى ويكون الربان مسئولا ان اهمل في تنفيذ هذا الالتزام "

وهى جريمة شكلية أى جريمة محل العقاب فيها هو النشاط الاجرامي دون تطلب وقوع أية نتيجة اجرامية على عكس جريمتى القتل والاصابة الخطأ التى تشترط لقيامها توافر نتيجة اجرامية هى وقوع قتل أو اصابة خطأ .

وأضافت المحكمة " وحيث كان من المقرر قانونا بنص المادة (22) من قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 167 لسنة 1960 في شأن الأمـن والنظام والتأديب في السفن على ان " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل ربان لم يبذل ما يستطيعه من جهد لا يترتب عليه خطر جدي لسفينته أو للأشخاص الراكبين فيها لانقاذ سفينة تشرف على الغرق أو شخص يعثر عليه في البحر " .


وانتهى الحكم إلى معاقبة المتهم صلاح جمعة بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة (22) من قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 167 لسنة 1960 في شأن الأمن والنظام والتأديب في السفن ...... عن هذه الجريمة فقط .

ومن هذا يبين ان الجريمة التي عوقب من أجلها المتهم صلاح الدين جمعه بمفرده (البند ثالثا من أمر الإحالة ) مغايرة تماما للجريمة التي عوقب عليها المتهم ممدوح محمد عرابي فجريمة المتهم ممدوح عرابي ( القتل والإصابة الخطأ البندين الأول والثاني من أمر الإحالة ) مجرمة بنصوص قانون العقوبات ( 238 و 244) بينما جريمة المتهم صلاح جمعة مجرمة بالقرار بقانون رقم 167 لسنة 1960 .

وانتهت صفة صلاح الدين جمعة كمتهم في جريمتى القتل والاصابة الخطأ منذ صدور حكم براءته من هاتين التهمتين بحكم محكمة الجنح الجزئية بتاريخ 27/7/2008 ، فلم تعد له صفة المتهم في دعوى القتل الخطأ المتهم فيها الطاعن عند قيام صلاح جمعة بالطعن بالنقض على الحكم الصادر بادانته في التهمة الخاصة به وحده من محكمة الجنح المستأنفة في 11/3/2009 ، إذ لا يستقيم في منطق العقل والقانون ان يكون الشخص غير متهم في جريمة بسبب صدور حكم ببراءته منها ثم يقال عنه في ذات الوقت انه متهم في ذات القضية التى صدر حكم ببراءته منها ، فالطاعن وقت صدور السبب القاطع لتقادم الدعوى الجنائيـة في جريمـــة المتهــم صلاح جمعـة لم يكـن الأخيـر متهما


في ذات الدعوى المتهم فيها الطاعن وهى القتل الخطأ ، ومن ثم لا يسرى في شأنه قول نص المادة 18 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية :
" انقطاع المدة بالنسبة لأحدهم يترتب عليها انقطاعها بالنسبة للباقين" ، لأن صلاح جمعة ليس أحد المتهمين في جريمة القتل الخطأ وقت قيامه بالطعن بالنقض في قضيته هو مما ينفي أى أثر لقطع التقادم بالنسبة للمتهمين ( الطاعن وآخرين ) في دعوى أخرى هو أجنبي عنها .

لا وجود لأى ارتباط بين الجريمة المتهم فيها صلاح جمعة والجريمة الأخرى المتهم فيها الطاعن :
ومن جهة أخرى ، لا يوجد أى ارتباط بين الجريمة المتهم فيها صلاح جمعة والجريمة الأخرى المتهم فيها الطاعن ذلك ان الارتباط لا يرد في أصله إلا على جريمتين يرتكبهما شخص واحد ولا يوجد ارتباط بين الجريمة التى ارتكبها السيد / صلاح جمعة بوصفه قبطان سفينة ( سانت كاترين ) تلك الجريمة المنصوص عليها في قانون التجارة البحرية والقرار بقانون رقم 167 لسنة 1960 دون قانون العقوبات ، والتى اقام طعنه بالنقض على الحكم الصادر بإدانته فيها ، وبين جريمتى القتل والاصابة الخطأ التى حكم ببراءته منها بتاريخ 27/7/2008 ، لأنه لا محل للحديث عن ارتباط بين جريمتين إلا إذا كانتا لا تزالان قائمتين ، اما بعد الحكم ببراءته من احداهما ، فإنه لا يستقيم في منطق العقل والقانون ان يقال ان هناك ارتباطاً بين جريمة قائمة وجريمة غير قائمة في حقه ثبت انه لم يرتكبها ، مع ما هو معلوم ان حكم البراءة حكم كاشف ، أى ان المتهم الذى حكم ببراءته


في 27/8/2008 ( المتهم صلاح جمعة ) لم يرتكب الجريمة التى بريء منها منذ تاريخ وقوعها وليس من تاريخ حكم البراءة .

مفهوم الارتباط بين الجرائم (1)
---------------
ولنزيد هذه الفكرة ايضاحا ، نبدأ بأن نذكر ان الارتباط بين الجرائم يقوم على وجود عنصر مشترك يربط بين هذه الجرائم أى يقيم وصف الارتباط بينها .

هذا العنصر المشترك اما ان يكون معياره هو الغاية المشتركة من ارتكاب الجرائم المرتبطة جميعا ، أو أن يكون معياره عنصر السببية بينها جميعا وهو ما يقال له الارتباط السببي .

ويقصد بالغاية المشتركة بين الجرائم ، ان ترتكب جريمة في سبيل تنفيذ جريمة أخرى ، وأن هناك وحدة في الهدف النهائي للأفعال التى يرتكبها الجانى بالرغم من تعدد الاهداف أو الغايات المخالفة للقانون ، وحينما لا تتوافر لاحدى الجرائم المتعددة العناصر القانونية اللازمة لوجودها القانونى ، فلا يقوم الارتباط بين الجرائم ، كما لو كان هناك سبب اباحة أو مانع مسئولية ، لحق احدى هــذه الجرائم ، فإن التعدد المطلوب لقيام الارتباط لا يتوافر .
-----------------
(1) الدكتور / مأمون سلامة ، الجرائم المرتبطة ، مجلة ادارة قضايا الحكومة ، أكتوبر 1974 .

ولا يتحقق الارتباط القائم على الغاية المشتركة ، في الجرائم غير العمدية حيث غاية الجانى مشروعة ، لأنه لم تتجه ارادته إلى النتيجة غيــــــر المشروعة .

والارتباط السببي يقصد به الحالات التي تتعدد فيها الجرائم تعددا حقيقيا وترتبط فيما بينها ارتباطا سببيا بحيث تكون احداها قد ارتكبت لاخفاء الأخــــري، أو لامكان الحصول على المنافع والفوائد المتحصلة منها أو للتهرب من العقاب عليها ، بحيث يمكن القول بأن لولا الجريمة الأولي لما ارتكبت الجريمة الثانية أى ضرورة وجود ارتباط فكرى بين الجرائم ، ومع ذلك ، فإن هذا التلاءم الفكرى بين الجريمتين لا يكفي لقيام الارتباط بينهما بدليل ان المشرع في المادة 32 /2 عقوبات تطلب إلى جانب وحدة الغرض أيضا وجود الارتباط فنصت هذه المادة على انه :
" إذا وقعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد ( وحدة الغرض ) وكانت مرتبطة ببعضها بحيث لا تقبل التجزئة ........ " ولذلك فإن الارتباط يتوافر إذا كانت الجريمة الثانية تتمثل في اخفاء ماديات الجريمة الأولي أو اعدامها حتى يصعب على جهات الاختصاص التثبت من الوجود المادى للجريمة الأولي أو تتمثل في اعاقة التحقق من شخصية الجانى وعلاقته بالجريمة المرتكبة ".

وواضح انه لا وجود لهذا النوع من الارتباط إلا في الجرائم العمدية ، وبالتالي لا وجود له في الجرائم محل هذا الطعن .

ولا يعتد المشرع بما يسمي الارتباط الظرفي بين الجرائم وهو صورة من الارتباط لا تقوم إلا على التعاصر الزمنى بين الجريمتين ، فالرابطة الظرفية هنا مؤداها ان ترتكب احدى الجريمتين بمناسبة ارتكاب الجريمة الأخرى أى أن تكون الجريمة الأولي مجرد مناسبة موضوعية لارتكاب الثانية مثل سرقة المجنى عليها بعد اغتصابها بطريق القوة أو التهديد ، ودون أى تسلسل غائي للأهداف حتى الوصول إلى الهدف النهائي .

ونظرا لانعدام الرابطة الفكرية في الارتباط الظرفي فإن المشرع لم يعتد به في قيام الارتباط القانونى بين الجرائم ، والذى يتطلب وحدة الغرض إلى جانب علاقة الارتباط .

وواضح انه في الجرائم محل الحكم المطعون فيه لا توجد وحدة الغرض مما ينفي فكرة الارتباط .

فجميع الجرائم المرتبطة تفترض وجود عنصر مشترك بين الجرائم المتعددة يأخذه المشرع بعين الاعتبار في ترتيب آثار قانونية عليه .

وواضح ان الجريمتين محل البحث في هذا االطعن لا يوجد عنصر مشترك بينهما .

وانه لا وجه لقالة الارتباط بين الجريمتين لا مكانا ولا زمانا ولا وحدة الغرض في الجريمتين ، فلا غرض في أى منهما لأنهما جريمتان غير عمديتين فلا مكان للحديث عن غرض في أى من الجريمتين .

ولا وحدة حتى في المكان حيث ما نسب لممدوح عرابي ( الطاعن ) وقع في مصر على حد تصوير أمر الاحالة ، وما نسب للمتهم صلاح جمعه كان في أعالي البحار ولا من حيث الزمان فالتوقيت مختلف ، كمـــــا أنــــــه لم ينسب لصلاح جمعـــــة أيــــــة مسئولية عن المجني عليهم فجريمته شكليـــة لا يتطلب القانـــون نتيجة لها ولذلك لم يعاقب صلاح جمعة على أية نتيجة ، خاصة بعد صدور حكم براءة المتهم صلاح جمعه من الجريمتين اللتين نسبتا إلى المتهم ممدوح عرابي ( وهى القتل والاصابة الخطأ ) مما ينفي الزعم بوجود أى ارتباط ، ومن ثم يكون الأساس الذي بنت المحكمة عليه قطع التقادم في جريمتى المتهم ممدوح عرابي ( القتل الخطأ والاصابة الخطأ ) بإجراء الطعن بالنقض الذي قدمه المتهم صلاح جمعه في جريمة أخرى قد انهار ، فضلا عما هو مقرر من أن الأصل ان الأثر العينى لا نقطاع مدة التقادم لا يقوم الا بين متهمين في جريمة واحدة وليس في جرائم مختلفة كما هو الحال في هذه الدعوى .

وغنى عن البيان ان ورود هذه الجرائم في أمر احالة واحد لا يغير من الوضع القانونى شيئا ، ولا يقيم ارتباطا بينها .
وفي ذلك تقول محكمة النقض :
" القول بأن الثابت من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أمام محكمة أول درجة حضور المتهم الثاني أمامها حتى صدور الحكم الابتدائي مما مفاده قطع التقادم بالنسبة للطاعن (المتهم الأول ) استنادا إلى المادة (18) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية التي نصت على أنه " اذا تعدد المتهمون، فإن انقطاع المدة بالنسبة لأحدهم يترتب عليه انقطاعها بالنسبة للباقين ولو لـــــم تكن قـــــد اتخذت ضدهـــــم إجراءات قاطعة للمدة " فإن ذلك القول مردود بأن النص القانوني سالف الذكر قد حدد نطاق الأثر العيني لا نقطاع المدة بالنسبة إلى جميع المساهمين في الجريمة أيا كانت درجة المساهمة وإلى الجرائم المرتبطة بها ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة ، ولا يمتد إلى غيرها من دعاوى الجرائم الأخرى المتميزة عنها ولو كانت جميعا موضوعا لإجراءات واحدة ، لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما أسند إلى كل من الطاعن والمتهم الآخر من اتهام في الدعوى هو عن جريمة متميزة عن الأخرى ـ ولا ارتباط بين هاتين الجريمتين ( مع ان أمر الاحالة واحد ) ، فإنه لا يجوز اعمال الأثر العيني للانقطاع المنصوص عليه في المادة (18) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية حتى ولـو كانت الجرائم محلا لإجراءات واحدة كما هو الحال في الدعوى الراهنة ."
( نقض 15 ديسمبر 1988 س 39 ص 1331 رقم 201 )

معيار الارتباط غير قابل للتجزئة في قضاء النقض :
------------------------------
قضت محكمة النقض بأن :
" نص المادة 18 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية على ان " إذا تعدد المتهمون ، فإن انقطاع المدة بالنسبة لأحدهم يترتب عليه انقطاعها بالنسبة للباقين ولو لم تكن قد اتخذت ضدهم اجراءات قاطعة للمدة " فحدد نطاق الأثر العينى لانقطاع المدة بالنسبة إلى جميع المساهمين في الجريمة أيا كانت درجة المساهمة وإلى الجرائم المرتبطة بها ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة ".
( نقض 15 ديسمبر 1988 مجموعة أحكام النقض س 39 ص 1331 رقم 201 )

ولم يكتف القضاء بوجود الارتباط بين الجرائم بل تطلب فوقه شرطا هو ان يكون الارتباط غير قابل للتجزئة ، ومعنى ذلك ان تكون الرابطة المشتركة بين الجرائم لابد وان تكون قائمة على عنصر يحول دون امكان تجزئتها .

بمعنى ان توافر صورة من صور الارتباط التى ذكرناها لا يكفي لكى تكون الجرائم مرتبطة وانما يجب أن يضاف إليها ان يكون هذا الارتباط غير قابل للتجزئة .

ومناط عدم التجزئة يقوم على معيارين : الأول هو وحدة الغاية التى تسمح باعتبار الجرائم المرتبطة تعبيرا عن مشروع اجرامى واحد .
والثانى ان تكون الجرائم متصلة بسلسلة سببية فيما بينها بحيث يكون ارتكاب احداها هو الوسيلة لارتكاب الثانية فالأول هو معيار شخصي والثانى هو معيار موضوعى .

وقد وضعت محكمة النقض ضابط الارتباط غير القابل للتجزئة متمثلا في ان تكون الجرائم قد انتظمتها خطة جنائية واحدة بعدة افعال يكمل بعضها بعضا فتكون منها مجتمعة الوحدة الاجرامية التى عناها المشرع ، فقضت بأن :
"مناط تطبيق المادة 32 فقرة ثانية من قانون العقوبات ان تكون الجرائم قد انتظمتها خطة جنائية واحدة بعدة أفعال مكملة لبعضها البعض فتكونت منها مجتمعة الوحدة الاجرامية التى عناها الشارع بالحكم الوارد في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32 المذكورة "
( نقض 23 يونية سنة 1969 مجموعة أحكام النقض س 20 ص 944 رقم 187 طعن رقم 853 لسنة 39 قضائية )

كما قضت بأن :
" مناط تطبيق الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات ان تكون الجرائم قد انتظمتها خطة جنائية واحدة

بعدة أفعال كمل بعضها بعضا فتكونت منها مجتمعة الوحدة الاجرامية التى عناها الشارع بالحكم الوارد في هذه الفقرة ."
( نقض 27 فبراير سنة 1967 مجموعة أحكام النقض س 18 ص 274 رقم 53 طعن رقم 2075 لسنة 36 قضائية )

كما قضي :
" ان مناط تطبيق المادة 32 /2 من قانون العقوبات ان تكون الجرائم قد انتظمتها خطة جنائية واحدة بعدة أفعال مكملة لبعضها البعض فتكونت منها مجتمعة الوحدة الاجرامية التى عناها الشارع بالحكم في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32 المذكورة . وجرى قضاء محكمة النقض على أنه وان كان الاصل ان تقدير قيام الارتباط بين الجرائم هو مما يدخل في حدود السلطة التقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع ، إلا انه متى كانت وقائع الدعوى كما أوردها الحكم لا تتفق قانونا مع ما انتهى إليه من قيام الارتباط بينها ، فإن ذلك يكون من الاخطاء القانونية في تكييف علاقــــة الارتـــباط التى تحـــددت عناصره في الحكــــم والتى تستوجب تدخل محكمة النقض لانزال حكم القانون الصحيح عليها .

كما أنه إذا كان ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه عن قيام الارتباط الذى لا يقبل التجزئة بين جريمتى احراز السلاح والذخيرة وبين جريمة الاصابة الخطأ لا يحمل قضاءه ، ذلك بأن الجريمتين الأولي والثانية قد نشأتا عن فعل واحد يختلف عن جريمة اصابة المجنى عليهما خطأ ، التى نشأت عن فعل اطلاق النار المستقل تمام الاستقلال عن الفعل الذى انتج جريمتى احراز السلاح وذخيرته مما ينتفي معه قيام ثمة ارتباط بينها في مفهوم ما نصت عليه الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات ، فإنه إذا انتهى إلى تطبيق حكم تلك المادة على واقعة الدعوى يكون قد أخطأ في تكييف علاقة الارتباط بين الوقائع كما أثبتها بما توجب نقضه ".
( نقض 7 يناير 1973 ، مجموعة أحكام النقض س 24 ص 43 رقم 11 ، طعن رقم 1196 لسنة 42 قضائية )


لا محل للحديث عن الارتباط بين جريمتين قضي في احداها بالبراءة

ولذلك استقر قضاء النقض علي ان :
" مناط الارتباط في حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات هو كون الجرائم المرتبطة قائمة لم يقض في احداها بالبراءة ، وكانت المحكمة قد انتهت إلى القضاء ببراءة المتهم من التهم المنسوبة إليه في البنود أولا وثانيا وثالثا على النحو سالف البيان ، ومن ثم لم يعد ثمة ارتباط بين تلك التهمة والتهمة الأخـرى المنسوبــة إليه في البند رابعـا والتى ما زالت قائمــة بالأوراق والمؤثمــــة بالمادتين 121 ، 122 من قانون الجمارك رقم 66 لسنة 1963 المعدل ".
( نقض 11/4/2007 طعن رقم 18419 لسنة 76 قضائية )
( ونقض 23/11/2009 طعن رقم 9987 لسنة 78 ق )

وقضت الهيئة العامة للمواد الجنائية بمحكمة النقض أن :
" مناط الارتباط في حكم المادة 32 /2 من قانون العقوبات رهن يكون جرائم المرتبطة قائمة لم يقصد بالبراءة في احداها أو بسقوطها أو انقضائها أو الحكم على احداها بحكم من الاحكام المعفية من المسئولية والعقاب ."
( نقض 14/4/2009 طعن رقم 43276 لسنة 77 ق هيئة عامة )

وقضي بأنه :
" لا محل لأعمال حكم المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات عند القضاء بالبراءة في احدى التهم أو سقوطها أو انقضائها كما هو الشأن في خصوص واقعة الدعوى المطروحة ".
( جلسة 27 أبريل 1975 طعن رقم 624 لسنة 45 ق ، س 26 ، ص 358 ، رقم 83 )

كل ذلك يصم الحكم المطعون فيه بالقصور في التسبيب الذى له وجه الصدارة فضلا عن مخالفة القانون ويوجب نقضه .

******************

السبب الثالث
--
البطلان في الاجراءات المنطوى على اخلال بحق الدفاع
----------

شاب الحكم المطعون فيه عيب البطلان في الاجراءات المنطوي على الاخلال بحق الدفاع إذ تمسك الطاعن امام المحكمة بسماع شهود الاثبات لمناقشتهم ، واثبت الحكم الطعين هذا الطلب في مدوناته ( ص 6 من الحكم) ولكنه لم يحقق هذا الدفاع ورفضه بدعوى ان المحكمة غير ملزمة بمتابعة المتهم في مناحى دفاعه الموضوعي ( ص 12 من الحكم الطعين ) وهذا الذى ذكره الحكم ينطوى على اخلال بحق الدفاع ، مما يصم الحكم بالاخلال بحق الدفاع ويوجب نقضه .

وتطبيقا لذلك قضت محكمة النقض :
" ان المحاكمات الجنائية تبني علي التحقيقات الشفوية التي تجريها المحكمة بالجلسة في حضور المتهم وتسمع فيها الشهود مادام سماعهم ممكنا ، وهي لا تكون في حل من ذلك الا برضاء المتهم او المدافع عنه صراحة أو ضمنا ، بحيث اذا لم تفعل علي الرغم من تمسك المتهم بسماعهم امام درجتي التقاضي فانها تكون قد أخلت بمبدأ شفوية المرافعة "
(نقض 24 مايو 1965 مجموعة احكام النقض س 16 ص 501 رقم 101)

كما قضي بأن :
" الاصل في الاحكام الجنائية انها تبنى على التحقيق الشفوى الذى تجريه المحكمة في الجلسة وتستمع فيه للشهود ما دام سماعهم ممكناً ، ولا يجوز الافتئات على هذا الأصل الذى افترضه الشارع في قواعد المحاكمة لأية علة مهما كانت إلا بتنازل الخصوم صراحة أو ضمنا ، ولما تقتضيه العدالة الجنائية من تخويل الخصوم جميعاً حقوقا متساوية من حيث تقييم الادلة ومواجهتها مما غدا معه أحد الأسس الجوهرية للمحاكمة الجنائية حق الطاعن في مواجهة الأدلة التى تقدمها النيابة العامة اثباتا للجريمة والحق في دحضها بأدلة النفي التى يقدمها ."
( نقض 16 أبريل سنة 1995 مجموعة أحكام النقض س 46 ص 730 رقم 107 )

وقد أخلت المحكمة بحق الطاعن في الدفاع فلم تستمع إلى شهود الاثبات اللذين طلب سماعهم .

كل ذلك يصم الحكم بالبطلان في الاجراءات الذى انطوى على اخلال بحق الدفاع ويوجب نقضه .

*******************

السبب الرابع
--
القصور في التسبيب ومخالفة القانون
-------

شاب الحكم المطعون فيه عيب القصور في التسبيب ذلك ان الطاعن دفع امام محكمة الموضوع بعدم اختصاص القضاء المصرى بنظر الدعوى لأن الاختصاص القضائي الجنائي في القانون المصرى يتحدد بالجرائم الواقعة في الاقليم المصرى ، اما إذا كانت الوقائع محل الدعوى لا تشكل جريمة فإنه لا يكون هناك ثمة اختصاص للقضاء الجنائي المصرى ولائيا بنظر الدعوى ، وان الثابت من الاوراق ان الافعال المنسوب للطاعن وباقي المتهمين وقوعها في مصر لا تشكل جريمة ، على نحو ما أوضحناه في السبب السابق من أسباب الطعن لغياب نص تجريمى يجرم هذه الأفعال .

ولكن الحكم المطعون فيه رد على هذا الدفع برد يشوبه القصور في التسبيب ومخالفة القانون ، إذ رد الحكم بأن ما نسب للطاعن من أفعال كان عن وقائع تمت داخل القطر المصرى الأمر الذى يضحي معه القضاء المصرى مختصا بنظر الدعوى .


وغفل الحكم الطعين تماما عن حقيقة بالغة الأهمية هى ان الأفعال المنسوبة للطاعن وغيره ارتكابها والتى وقعت في مصر لا تشكل جرائم في قانون العقوبات على النحو الذى أوضحناه في الدفع السابق ، والذى عجز الحكم الطعين عن الرد عليه فاغفله ايرادا له وردا عليه ، مما يصم الحكم المطعون فيه بالقصور في التسبيب ومخالفة القانون ويوجب نقضه .


لهذه الأسباب

يلتمس الطاعن
أولا : بقبول الطعن شكلا .
ثانيا : وفى موضوع الطعن :
أصليا : بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء ببراءة الطاعن
احتياطيا : بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه وإعادة القضية إلى محكمة الجنح المستأنفة للحكم فيه مجددا مشكلة من هيئة أخرى .
ثالثا : تحديد أقرب جلسة للنظر فى طلب وقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه مؤقتا حتى تقول محكمة النقض كلمتها فى الطعن .



تحريرا في 22 /9/2012 

أ . د / عبد الرءوف محمد مهدى

المحامى بالنقض

----------

